# Anyone wanna join me sailing?



## Giselle-Expats (Sep 18, 2014)

Is anyone interested in sailing with me in Holland? As an expat in Holland myself, I’m looking for other expats to join me on a sailing course. The more, the better! I think it’s also a good way to get to know new friends and the country itself, don’t you?


----------

